# Puppy whining while chewing bone?



## Weazol (Aug 13, 2012)

I am very curious if anyone can tell me an answer to my question without being harsh... I recently gave my puppy Zeus a raw bone. The bone has no sharp edges and is completely natural. Everytime Zeus chews on his bone, he whines. I check their teeth and gums 3 times a day, they are always looking good. (i rub their gums, ears and paws so their sensitive areas aren't so sensitive just in case they do have a problem) He also wags his tail while he chews it... I've tried doing research online, but all I get is that several people have this same whining with their pups and they call it "puppy singing" because they are so happy to have something they love, like chocolate to humans.... I have never heard of this and I don't really know if I believe my pup is singing lol but I could be wrong... Anyone have this issue? Does anyone think there is a problem with Zeus?


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

My dog doesn't whine when she's chewing a treat (she prefers bully sticks), but she does when she's attempting to find a hiding spot for the treat (to save for later). My parents' dog does this as well. She also whines when she passes dogs behind fences while we're on walks. She loves other dogs.

It could be that the whining is a sign of happiness. Or it could be that your dog isn't getting enough of the good stuff as fast as he wants because it's so good. I always attributed the whining to frustration (frustration she can't find a place to hide her bully stick; frustration that she can't get to that dog behind the fence). But it could be that she's just expressing her love for the bully stick/dog.


----------



## Weazol (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you! That sure does help. I figured he was frustrated because he wasn't getting the meat off fast enough or that it was just so tasty! Mind if I ask what a bully stick is?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

My dog doesn't really whine but he kind of grunts instead. Also he's far from a puppy, he's probably around 10yrs old. He would make a similar noise when he's eating something he really enjoys so....

It's not necessarily frustration since he could do it for a spoonful of canned tripe. Even if it is a slight frustration at not getting the meat off fast enough, it's not really anything to worry about. It just means it'll keep him entertained and work out his brain as well. Just think about it, most of the toys like Kongs and what not are pretty much designed to "frustrate" a dog and make the tasty parts hard to get.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it's frustration that hey can't get the meat off quickly enough or fit the whole thing in their mouths, lol.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda whines when she's super-excited about something (usually a trip to the lake). As long as Zeus isn't in any discomfort and isn't getting so amped up that he's a menace, I think he's fine.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends on the whine... could be a contented whine. My Lab is a very strong chewer, and he used to whine while chew a hard rubber bone... after a few minutes the whine would stop... I think he was chew so hard that he was 'exercising' his teeth and gums, and after a few minutes they got use to the force ??? Now that he's much older, he doesn't chew as hard, and doesn't whine... ?


----------



## Weazol (Aug 13, 2012)

I have to say I'm amazed lol. Never seen this with a dog my entire life! Thank you all for your help. He still whines when eating his bones, but he wags his tail and seems fine =) thank you


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree, my gut instinct based on the title was "he's excited!" and after reading more I stand by that. I would make sure to work with him on being able to give the bone up since it makes him so excited and you don't want that to eventually turn into guarding it. Give him bonus treats while he has it so he learns that a hand coming toward it means MORE good things and not that the bone will always be removed. Sometimes calmly and gently take it (never snatch it up), give him treats, then give it right back too.

Be careful with large, weight bearing bones like cow femur bones and knuckle bones and other "pet bones" or "marrow bones". They are known to damage, crack, and break dogs' teeth. Not to mention other issues like this:








http://thebark.com/content/bone-marrow-mishaps


----------

